# Guidelines for Posting in "Show Your Work"



## Admin

Guidelines for Posting in "Show Your Work"


1. Each Hobbyist Craftsman can post 1 WIP & discussion threads per 90 days


2. Each Hobbyist Craftsman can have 1 thread for showing off finished knives - like a gallery


3. Only Hobbyist Craftsmen can start threads


----------

